# Bay Area Viewers: KQED now in HD on Dish



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> 356B said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed KQED is in HD....duh.....probably old news.
> ...


 Many thanks to 356B for picking that up and noting it.

While I hate the idea that we now have three "public" stations in HD - channels 9-KQED, 22-KRCB, and 60 KCSM - chewing up HD bandwidth, all we ever needed was KQED and I have complained here mercilessly.

So thanks Dish Network, I know this must have been painful.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

What is the status on Ch 54 in San Jose, used to be KTEH, as far as Bay Area carriage in HD?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

runner861 said:


> What is the status on Ch 54 in San Jose, used to be KTEH, as far as Bay Area carriage in HD?


In 2006, KQED and the KTEH Foundation agreed to merge to form Northern California Public Broadcasting. In December of 2010, the Board of Directors of Northern California Public Broadcasting changed the organization's name to KQED Inc.

The station call letters were changed to KQEH and rebranded to "KQED Plus" on July 1, 2011. According to Wikipedia all of its subchannels are in 480i standard definition.

From the KQED website:


> KQED, one of the most-watched public television stations in the nation, proudly introduces KQED Plus, another channel of unique television programming. The introduction of KQED Plus completes the 2006 merger of KTEH and KQED. The goal of the merger was Better Programs, Better Business, Better Future. KQED secured KTEH financially; greatly expanded the station's broadcast reach; and differentiated the programming to offer even more variety and less program overlap. KQED preserved and enhanced what was already popular on KTEH, such as the Brilliantly British programs, the best of PBS KIDS, and other audience favorites. Now, everyone has KQED and even more of the quality programming you love.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's the same deal in NJ now that WNET has taken over what used to be NJN; all ex-NJN PBS stations are now completely identical and branded NJTV; it would take only one feed for the spotbeam to handle NJTV. 

Admittedly since I'm close enough to one of the transmitters that I can get it OTA at 95 signal I'm pretty ok without it, but really I'd prefer it in MPEG4 instead of uncompressed MPEG2.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

phrelin said:


> In 2006, KQED and the KTEH Foundation agreed to merge to form Northern California Public Broadcasting. In December of 2010, the Board of Directors of Northern California Public Broadcasting changed the organization's name to KQED Inc.
> 
> The station call letters were changed to KQEH and rebranded to "KQED Plus" on July 1, 2011. According to Wikipedia all of its subchannels are in 480i standard definition.
> 
> From the KQED website:


Thank you for the information, and congratulations on finally getting KQED in HD. It has been a long time coming.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe it is finally here in HD..................Thanks Dish!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

KQED is really special. I remember then fondly fondly when I lived California many years ago. Too bad the dumb rules prevent them from being a national station.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Wilf said:


> KQED is really special. I remember then fondly fondly when I lived California many years ago. Too bad the dumb rules prevent them from being a national station.


I feel the same way. I wish the law would allow those who want out-of-market stations to receive them. There are really only a few stations that can attract a national audience, but KQED is one of them.


----------

